# I'll never do this again



## lilpinkbunny44 (May 12, 2007)

im so upset i put color remover in my hair followed all the dirctions right and it did remove the color however my hair is now 4 different colors it still has some black in places and in others its real light orange blonde and the its like a reddish color in others does anyone know y this might have happened ? and how to get it one color i dont know i think i might have to go to the salon but if i do it means i cant get glasses for school im sorry im just upset


----------



## luxotika (May 12, 2007)

Is there a phone number on the back of the box that you can call?


----------



## lilpinkbunny44 (May 12, 2007)

i believe so its by loreal

actually no i just checked and it doesnt it doesnt even have the product on the website


----------



## LaItaliana (May 13, 2007)

After you use a color remover (Color Zap i guess?), you gotta dye your hair. You cant just leave it like that. Go to sallys and ask for a protein filler (it makes the follicles grab the color evenly) and then buy a hair dye that is 2-3 shades lighter than the color you want. Since your hair is porous and dry, you need to get the light color because it will turn darker on dry hair.

Girl if u bought this at sallys you shoulda asked them about it first instead of just jumpin into it. Just be careful next time so you dont gotta do it in 2 sessions n can just get it over with.

Dont go to the salon its a rip off. They are gonna charge you hella money for color correction. Just finish it yourself, your halfway there.


----------



## katnahat (May 13, 2007)

You have stripped the color out of your hair. That is ok that is what the stuff was suppose to do. It sounds like it was not equally distributed through your hair. That may be why you got the various color results. Just remember stripping color is hard on the hair. There is a chance you could burn your hair up during the bleaching (to get a blonde color). I assume you were wanting to go to a blonde since you decided to strip the color. I would say to go to a salon. That would be the safe bet.

Good luck! I hope you get it worked out.


----------



## KatJ (May 13, 2007)

I agree with the ladies above.

When you use a color stripper it takes your hair back to the lightest color it was, so thats why you get funky colors out of it. And you most def have to dye over it. It's still got black on it cuz you didnt get enough (or any) stripper on it.

You can re-strip it on the parts that are dark, I wouldn't recommend redoing the whole head. But, if you aren't comfortable with doing it again yourself, go to a pro.


----------



## lilpinkbunny44 (May 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *LaItaliana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif After you use a color remover (Color Zap i guess?), you gotta dye your hair. You cant just leave it like that. Go to sallys and ask for a protein filler (it makes the follicles grab the color evenly) and then buy a hair dye that is 2-3 shades lighter than the color you want. Since your hair is porous and dry, you need to get the light color because it will turn darker on dry hair. 
Girl if u bought this at sallys you shoulda asked them about it first instead of just jumpin into it. Just be careful next time so you dont gotta do it in 2 sessions n can just get it over with.

Dont go to the salon its a rip off. They are gonna charge you hella money for color correction. Just finish it yourself, your halfway there.

i am gonna dye it we dont have a sallys around here its a same town i dont think even if i do dye it , its gonna come out even tho its a blone kinda at the roots and the rest is a reddish at the bottom


----------



## KatJ (May 13, 2007)

you need a protein filler so the hair will accecpt the color evenly


----------



## lilpinkbunny44 (May 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *katnahat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You have stripped the color out of your hair. That is ok that is what the stuff was suppose to do. It sounds like it was not equally distributed through your hair. That may be why you got the various color results. Just remember stripping color is hard on the hair. There is a chance you could burn your hair up during the bleaching (to get a blonde color). I assume you were wanting to go to a blonde since you decided to strip the color. I would say to go to a salon. That would be the safe bet.
Good luck! I hope you get it worked out.

it doesnt have any black like a little spot but not huge amounts it mainly blonde at the top and red at the bottom , i stripped my haircolor to be able to go back to my natural which is a dirty brown blonde , its werid tho because in some places it will blonde and in others red (like right next to eachother)i dont know maybe it wasnt but it turns this white color and it looked even but thank you


----------



## katnahat (May 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lilpinkbunny44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif it doesnt have any black like a little spot but not huge amounts it mainly blonde at the top and red at the bottom , i stripped my haircolor to be able to go back to my natural which is a dirty brown blonde , its werid tho because in some places it will blonde and in others red (like right next to eachother)i dont know maybe it wasnt but it turns this white color and it looked even but thank you When I tried to lighten my very dark brown hair it turned a weird orange/yellow color. When that happened I stopped trying to lighten my hair myself. My stylist ONLY does my blonde. I had to wait a couple weeks after the orange debacle, but then I colored it brown again. I will darken my hair anytime. 
The thing to remember about going darker is once your hair is stripped there is no color left in the hair. It is harder to get color to grab and hold. You may have to color your hair a couple times at first to get the color. Even after that you will need to do maintenance color every two to three weeks. Color will fade off stripped hair much faster than color on hair with color.

The blonde areas of your hair has no color left. The orange hair is in the third to last stage of stripping. Yellow is the next to last stage.

I am not a stylist. All this information is just from my personal experience. I would suggest at least showing your hair to a stylist and asking if it is ok for you to color your hair brown.

Good luck!!!


----------



## lilpinkbunny44 (May 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *katnahat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif When I tried to lighten my very dark brown hair it turned a weird orange/yellow color. When that happened I stopped trying to lighten my hair myself. My stylist ONLY does my blonde. I had to wait a couple weeks after the orange debacle, but then I colored it brown again. I will darken my hair anytime. 
The thing to remember about going darker is once your hair is stripped there is no color left in the hair. It is harder to get color to grab and hold. You may have to color your hair a couple times at first to get the color. Even after that you will need to do maintenance color every two to three weeks. Color will fade off stripped hair much faster than color on hair with color.

The blonde areas of your hair has no color left. The orange hair is in the third to last stage of stripping. Yellow is the next to last stage.

I am not a stylist. All this information is just from my personal experience. I would suggest at least showing your hair to a stylist and asking if it is ok for you to color your hair brown.

Good luck!!!

i did try puttin a blonde coloring in it lastnite cuz i already had it and only left it in for 15 minutes i was kinda stressed and it did lighten it thats how i have the blonde in some places at the top about 2 inches up and the rest is a orage red i was gonna try putting a blonde on the bottom and then with a few minutes left put it in the roots since most are already blonde so idont think it would take long to take and see what happens


----------



## katnahat (May 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lilpinkbunny44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i did try puttin a blonde coloring in it lastnite cuz i already had it and only left it in for 15 minutes i was kinda stressed and it did lighten it thats how i have the blonde in some places at the top about 2 inches up and the rest is a orage red i was gonna try putting a blonde on the bottom and then with a few minutes left put it in the roots since most are already blonde so idont think it would take long to take and see what happens My stylist leaves my Volume 40 bleach on my VERY dark brown roots for over an hour to get my color. The darker the hair the longer it takes to get to the "no color" state. Even with my stylist, every once in a while I have spots that don't get enough bleach and I might have a couple light yellow spots. The orange on your hair is at the verge of going blonde. I just don't know how long you need to have the bleach on to get the correct end result. Just know once you go blonde you will have to do some work to go darker.


----------



## justdragmedown (May 13, 2007)

if you dyed your hair at home, you probably didnt apply the color evenly and thats why it came out in differnet shades when you put the color remover on. Try a toner to help fix it.


----------



## xEdenx (May 13, 2007)

the ladies above are right.


----------



## dixiewolf (May 14, 2007)

I did this to my hair once too. It was dark blonde, and I turned it red. It looked so crapilacious I ran to the drugstore and had to buy hair dye to dye it brown, just to take the red out, b/c I had a second date with my now fiance. Lets just say he was confused why I had blonde hair on our first date, and reddish-brown on the second. I had my hair stylist fix it back, a costly mistake.


----------



## c a r m e n (Jun 10, 2007)

you should allways go to a salon cuz drugstore dye is really unhealthy..i wouldn't risk doing anything else on ur own because it can really damage ur hair..i've done this before and i've learned from it good luck!!!


----------



## button123 (Sep 10, 2009)

Originally Posted by *katnahat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My stylist leaves my Volume 40 bleach on my VERY dark brown roots for over an hour to get my color. The darker the hair the longer it takes to get to the "no color" state. Even with my stylist, every once in a while I have spots that don't get enough bleach and I might have a couple light yellow spots. The orange on your hair is at the verge of going blonde. I just don't know how long you need to have the bleach on to get the correct end result. Just know once you go blonde you will have to do some work to go darker. well the protein filler is supposed to be used so that the color does stay in and grab instead of constantly dying your hair. if you are going to do your hair yourself(fix it) even though her stylist leaves bleach in a long time i dont reccomend you do that. she is a professional and knows how to control it and the damage. try using a protein filler next time if your going to try again. and PLEASE buy yourself some good conditioning products. all i can say is not to try bleaching it more unless your prepared and accepting of possible major damage. i bleach my own hair and that orange is because bleach is stripping down color and red was under the darker color. next time try using something that says "without /eliminates red/orange/brass color"


----------

